# gen 2 cruze tune



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I definitely think that any tune is a good buy. Should be fine with that mileage.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

I bit the bullet and bought/installed their Advantage tune in my daughter's '16 RS. Took it on a 50 mile drive right after, and noticed a difference in power immediately. That was on the 87 octane gas that she puts in the car. Will be interesting to see what, if any diff there is on 93.
Havent seen a harsh reduction in fuel mileage so far, either.
Transmission tuning tightened up the shift points, too. It doesnt upshift so **** fast and get the car out of the engine torque band anymore, doesnt lug off a start and it downshifts quickly when passing now.
I especially like the fact it that removes the AutoStop feature. Hate that ****. Worst thing GM ever did to cars, IMO.

Overall, I thought it worthwhile for what it is. The Cruze certainly isnt a race car by any means, but this tune made it what it should've been in the first place.


----------



## 0centipede0 (May 11, 2021)

Bought from them when my ‘17 only had 3k miles on it, I’ve now got 73k on it and it’s ran the tune the whole time with no issues. I haven’t had a loss of fuel mileage but the power increase is definitely noticeable. Only other mod I’ve done is a BNR bypass valve.


----------



## Tycoonsworld (Mar 5, 2021)

I currently have my 18 trifecta tuned have to say it was worth every penny


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi, can you please tell me more about this tune. I own a 17 cruze, it has about 70k km. I really enjoy the car, but a bit more responsiveness could only make me happier! 
I should mention that i live in israel so the weather here is very hot. also we use 95 fuel as default. should i do it here?
What is the process of this tune? can i just order the code and do it myself?
Thanks!


----------



## 0centipede0 (May 11, 2021)

AdamzCruze said:


> Hi, can you please tell me more about this tune. I own a 17 cruze, it has about 70k km. I really enjoy the car, but a bit more responsiveness could only make me happier!
> I should mention that i live in israel so the weather here is very hot. also we use 95 fuel as default. should i do it here?
> What is the process of this tune? can i just order the code and do it myself?
> Thanks!


So the general process when buying from trifecta goes like this: you purchase their service, they send you a flash cable and give you access to their software, when the cable shows up you download the EZflash software onto a windows laptop, connect the cable and then read the ECU security key, take a picture of the security key and send it to them along with your VIN number and a general idea of where you live so they can adjust the tune accordingly for your climate. About a week after this you’ll get an email stating your tune is available, download it and use the same EZflash software to write the tune to your car. Congratulations, you’re done.


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

0centipede0 said:


> So the general process when buying from trifecta goes like this: you purchase their service, they send you a flash cable and give you access to their software, when the cable shows up you download the EZflash software onto a windows laptop, connect the cable and then read the ECU security key, take a picture of the security key and send it to them along with your VIN number and a general idea of where you live so they can adjust the tune accordingly for your climate. About a week after this you’ll get an email stating your tune is available, download it and use the same EZflash software to write the tune to your car. Congratulations, you’re done.


Thanx


----------



## ryan rh (Jan 20, 2021)

AdamzCruze said:


> Thanx


i recently installed this tune for my cruze and man, let me tell you it just gave it a breath of fresh air. pair it up with an intake and you can feel how much a difference it makes


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

I used BNR here was my outcome with the tune.
*



*


----------

